# web hosting ????



## ypkx (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi, 

new to the whole website thing! But need to start learning if i am to start a business next january!
I have owned the domain twentyfive9.com for over a year now, and only just manned-up to get it up and running! 
But i hit my first roadblock and that is web hosting. 

I am registered with www.123-reg.co.uk, a website a friend had recommended me. I have a control panel with everything i need to set up! 
about an hour ago i ran through a transaction for web hosting with 123-reg, but i have no emails confirming this transaction and the 'web hosting' section in my control panel says nothing about my hosting! So i am not sure whether i have actually completed the transaction and paid, or if i just have to wait for activation of some sort? 
Anyone have experience with 123-reg.co.uk? 

Im sort of hoping the transaction did not go through! because a friend now has offered to host my domain for free! 

either way, any help is appreciated!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

first thing i would try is to login.

http://www.123-reg.co.uk/secure-redir.cgi?to=secure/

If you can't login i would contact them.

They seem like a good host although i have seen better prices elsewhere.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Why does this post seem so familiar? Haha just me probably!

Anyway, every webhost does their processing different. Some are instant, while some will take 24-48 hours to set up.


----------

